# Dados de estações e precipitação das estações dos Membros do Fórum



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:10)

Estou a alargar a recolha dos dados de precipitação para todo o território de forma a integrá-los no arquivo e no mapa que já costumo publicar. O objectivo é aumentar cada vez mais o pormenor da análise da distribuição da precipitação, o qual, apenas com as estações do IPMA é muito imperfeito e incompleto.

Neste sentido faço um pedido a todos os membros que tenham estação meteorológica, ou que sigam estações das quais tenham uma boa impressão de fiabilidade, que numa mensagem neste tópico indiquem os seguintes dados das estações:
*- nome da estação para figurar em mapa;
- latitude e longitude em graus com pelo menos 3 casas decimais, se possível;
- altitude;
- e, para começar, o acumulado de precipitação de Novembro.*

Também era de uma grande ajuda indicarem-me possíveis redes fiáveis de estações meteorológicas que conheçam com dados on-lne, ou apenas estações individuais, mas que tenham algum carácter oficial e, portanto, uma garantia mínima de qualidade das observações. Como exemplo já integrei as redes da DRAPALG e do COTR, respectivamente entidades ligadas às actividades agrícolas no Algarve e Alentejo.

Neste tópico centralizaremos toda a informação que se possa obter bem como os dados das vossas colaborações.

Inicialmente só vou trabalhar os dados de localização das estações e os acumulados mensais. Numa segunda fase tentarei passar a registos diários e de eventos significativos com análise horária ou ainda mais pormenorizada.

Muito obrigado desde já por toda a colaboração que possam dar!


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10

Tens as coordenadas e altitude nesse link...

Precipitação de Novembro: 25,6mm

Continua o teu bom trabalho


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10
> 
> Tens as coordenadas e altitude nesse link...
> 
> ...



Obrigado, já estás no mapa.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

Aqui está a minha em Faro (cidade)
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103

Total de Novembro 73,4mm


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 19:07)

MikeCT disse:


> Aqui está a minha em Faro (cidade)
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103
> 
> Total de Novembro 73,4mm



 obrigado! Notável diferença em relação ao aeroporto, que registou à volta de 100 mm, mas foi especialmente do evento de dia 1 e a margem da precipitação mais intensa passava precisamente nesse sítio da costa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2015 às 19:21)

Deixo aqui as minhas duas:
> Rechousa VNGaia: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA2
Total de Novembro: 63,8mm

> Francelos VNGaia : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO8
Total de Novembro: 54,8mm


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2015 às 17:33)

Fica também  minha:

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IPORTUGA50#history/s20151002/e20151101/mmonth

Tens lá os dados todos. 

A precipitação de novembro foi de 121.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

É só clicar em baixo,fica logo direcionado para lá.

Total do mês de Novembro 45.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 19:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Total de Novembro: 54,8mm





Joaopaulo disse:


> Total de Novembro: 63,8mm





Z13 disse:


> A precipitação de novembro foi de 121.4mm





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Total do mês de Novembro 45.0mm.



 obrigado a todos, estou só à espera dos apuramentos de outras estações para publicar o mapa de análise do mês.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2015 às 10:48)

*Estação de* *Paços de Ferreira: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2
...
GPS
41° 16' 52.9932'' N
8° 23' 51.2124'' W
*
Ou

*Lat\Long
41.281387, -8.397559*
*...
Altitude: 292 mts
...
Precipitação em novembro 2015: 102,0 mm*


----------



## jPdF (4 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

Estação São Miguel de Vila Boa: *http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI4*

Prec. Novembro: 39,0 mm

Dados da estação podes ver na página do wunderground da mesma.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 22:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Precipitação em novembro 2015: 102,0 mm





jPdF disse:


> Prec. Novembro: 39,0 mm



Obrigado! 
Mapa já feito à experiência.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

StormRic, antes de mais, parabéns pelo trabalho árduo que tens desenvolvido.

Há algumas estações que vou acompanhando há algum tempo e que podem vir a ajudar no mapa de observações.

São elas:
Melgaço  - Pertence a um membro do fórum . A estação está on-line há vários anos, e marca a diferença no Vale do Minho (quando comparada com Lamas de Mouro)
Xurés - É uma estação do Meteogalicia relativamente perto de Pitões das Júnias, embora fique na sombra da serra, nos regimes de chuva vindos se sudoeste.
Há outras estações ao longo da fronteira: http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/meteovisor/indexVisor.action
Porto - ISEP
Aveiro - A poucas centenas de metros da EMA do IPMA
Trancoso, do meteo Trancoso.
Aguiar da Beira - Há alguns meses que a sigo, e parece-me regular (excepto no dia 31/12/2015 que teve um bug na precipitação).
Loriga, também de um membro cá do fórum. Teve um bug em 2015, mas parece resolvido.
Leiria, do meteoleiria
Abrantes, do meteoabrantes
Nisa, também de um membro cá do fórum.
Cacém, meteocacem
Cais do Sodré, Lisboa
Tavira, Centro de Ciência Viva. (Ainda não está disponível o histórico deste mês)

Outras estações do WU que me parecem fidedignas:
Carrazedo de Montenegro
Vouzela - Perto de São Pedro do Sul
Plaza Vilar Formoso - É espanhola mas está colada à fronteira
Febres, Cantanhede
Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão Grande
Vale. S. Gaio, Milharado
Fanhões - Loures
Forte da Casa, Lisboa


Outros:
Meteotomar e MeteoCaneças que estão sem reportar dados há alguns dias. Suponho que seja um erro de ligação.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia StormRic

Grande trabalho! Parabéns!

Aqui tens as minhas:

Meteofontes (Sitio das Fontes)
*Latitude*: N 37 ° 9 ' 43 '' (37.162°)
*Longitude*: W 8 ° 29 ' 7 '' (-8.485°)
*Elevação*: 12 m

Meteofontes Litoral (Carvoeiro)
*Latitude*: N 37° 5' 43.29"
*Longitude*: W 8° 28' 15.30"
*Elevação*: 45 m

Assim que possível vou actualizar os relatórios mensais de ambas.,..faltam os de Novembro e Dezembro.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2017 às 11:55)

AnDré disse:


> StormRic, antes de mais, parabéns pelo trabalho árduo que tens desenvolvido.
> 
> Há algumas estações que vou acompanhando há algum tempo e que podem vir a ajudar no mapa de observações.
> 
> ...




Boas!

Será que por acaso, alguém conhece o dono ou tem o contacto da estação de Escalos do Meio, referida pelo André? Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (26 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

AnDré disse:


> Outras estações do WU que me parecem fidedignas:
> Vale. S. Gaio, Milharado



Boa noite,

Desculpem a minha franquia, eis um bom exemplo “da fiabilidade” de WU.

Conheço a pessoa (astrophotographie) eis a fotografia da montagem…
Tentei explicar-lhe que não é bom…
Impossível ter medidas corretas (T°, ventos, chuva)
Não compreendo como faz-se uma montagem como aquilo com o preço que pagou-se para um Davis!


----------

